# BMW645.........?



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a BMW645, has anybody any experience/recommendations?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

How could you?   ..............traitor!

I hope KiTTikat has not lost her marbles too!

Hev x :roll: 
and you complained I'd gone quiet  :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Changing the BMW not Obi, well not yet anyway :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

My "work in progress" is going?  :wink:

Dave


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't do it ,that back end


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Barry, all I can tell you is that the one I came out of our office complex onto the motorway beside the other day isn't as quick as he thought he was ;-)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

clived said:


> Barry, all I can tell you is that the one I came out of our office complex onto the motorway beside the other day isn't as quick as he thought he was ;-)


How did I know that you would say that Clive :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> My "work in progress" is going?  :wink:
> 
> Dave


Looks like it, not sure for what though.........M5 also being considered?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Changing the BMW not Obi, well *not yet anyway* :wink:


KiTTikat turfin' you out?









Hev x :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Changing the BMW not Obi, well *not yet anyway* :wink:
> ...


Nahhh, she is just making me upgrade 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Spend a little more an get an M6... some deals around, though these are dropping in value big time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Spend a little more an get an M6... some deals around, though these are dropping in value big time.


Was about to say exactly the same. Some excellent M6 deals around at the moment, as the M6 did not prove to be the sales hit that the M5 was/is so quite a few left in stock & many 3-6mth old examples in the BMW network.

Side by side it looks as though a 12mth old M6 & 12mth old M5 will cost around the same, that being the Â£59K mark, but given the M5 ws only around Â£65K new (depending on options) & the M6 was Â£80K new, the M6 is looking to be a used car bargain.

I'll report back with some thoughts opinions on the M5 when i pick mine up tomorrow (can't wait). 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Spend a little more an get an M6... some deals around, though these are dropping in value big time.
> ...


I was not aware the M6 had dropped that much............ not suprised though it was overpriced at Â£80k. Would definately consider it at the sane pricing as the M5 though 

Good luck when you get your M5 and I will be keen to hear your thoughts. Did you test drive an M6 by any chance?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


The prices of used M6's are not quite in line with M5's yet, as their are no 12mth old M6's around yet, being they've only been available in the Uk for 6mths, however the way they've dropped in the 1st 6mths (about Â£10K) it's reckoned they will be in line once they get to 12mths old.

I did take an M6 out & performance wise their is nothing between the M5 & M6 (not that i noticed), but i'm not a lover of the looks (a bit Marmite) & i do prefer a car with some space inside, but the M6 felt quite cramped & not practical enough. They are awesome cars & if you're a lover of the looks then it's the way to go if you don't need the practicality. My other thought si that the M5 is more stealth/Q & should not attract quite the same attention.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


All very good points. I am negotiating with kiTTcaTT about practicality. She would prefer the M5 and myself the M6, especially if they continue to drop as you suggest. Sue has always been a lover of the 5 series and whereas I am not crazy about the shape of the M6, I definately prefer it to the M5, at least for now I do?

Are there many good M5 deals about? Any recommendations?

Love the marmite analogy............ made me laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


If you're looking at deals on M5's many can now be purchased for Â£60K or even a little less. The BMW dealer network has a few around the Â£60K mark & if you chekc out the AutoTrader website you'll find some in the Â£57-60K bracket.

You need to consider spec, as with 2nd cars the actual cost of options is not that relevant as they end up being giveaways but they do make the car considerably more desirable. For instance, the M5 i've bought has well over Â£11K of options fitted, but i'm still getting her for under Â£60k, AN m5 with virtually no options will still cost about the same money, but come re-sale time which do you think would sell 1st, plus you get to enjoy all those toys.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Time I started looking properly, sound advice, thanks. I do like my toys like most of us men.

I am not in any rush so would hope toget a deal similar to the one you have got, sounds a cracker. Hope you enjoy it as much as you hope for when you get the keys........ envious!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good discussion guys...

BUT CAN YOU STOP USING THE QUOTE BUTTON ITS MAKING THE THREAD

E
X
T
R
E
M
E
L
Y

L

O

N

G

.
.
.
.
.
.

Thank you :wink: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Good discussion guys...
> 
> BUT CAN YOU STOP USING THE QUOTE BUTTON ITS MAKING THE THREAD
> 
> ...


You lengthened the thread, just to make that point?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Don't do it ,that back end












What was Bangle 'on' when he designed that rear end?

Its a mess. Tail lights and rear quarter from a Porshe 996, rear window thats too high (the bottom of it doesn't line up with the quarter windows) a bootlid that looks like an ironing board with a '80's 911 whaletail spoiler stuck on, and a rear bumper full of angles you'd expect from an Evo. And the front is not much better either 

Sorry, I don't like it :roll: M5 saloon is a beauty in comparison 

I am not totally anti-BMW as a friend has just bought a '51' reg 535i auto saloon - lovely car


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I love the look of the 6-series. Its the only BMW that seems to offer any "style" (says the man in the estate car!)

To me, the M3 and M5 are just fast versions of the standard saloon car (just like the Audi S and RS range) and offer nothing visually exciting whatsoever. Cutting some vents behind the front wheels of a 3 series Coupe doesn't make it look like a sports car.

I think the 6-series ragtop is a very nice looking car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I love the look of the 6-series. Its the only BMW that seems to offer any "style" (says the man in the estate car!)
> 
> To me, the M3 and M5 are just fast versions of the standard saloon car (just like the Audi S and RS range) and offer nothing visually exciting whatsoever. Cutting some vents behind the front wheels of a 3 series Coupe doesn't make it look like a sports car.
> 
> I think the 6-series ragtop is a very nice looking car.


So that must make the M6 a fast version of the 630i, 640i, & 650i, not to mention the Diesel variant that's due soon.

The 6 series is not designed to be a Sports Car, it's a coupe/cruiser & the same M logic applies (although the vents are smaller). :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

One thing also worth noting is the ride height on the M6, as it's a good few mm higher than the M5 in standard form & no-one has any real idea why, as the wheel & tyre sizes are exactly the same & basically the M6 has the same suspension set-up as the M5, however most owners do think it looks far too high & opt for an H&R set-up to drop it, even then it still sits a fraction higher than a standard M5.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

M6 as a coupe/cruiser....... just about describes it for me :wink: I agree with the ride height looking high but I was not aware it was fact.

As for the M6's fat arse........  , must be a sexual attraction because I actually like it.

I was checking out a 650 ragtop yesterday, must admit that I was suprised that it looked quite tasty and by all accounts it does not lose a great amount in its rigidity for losing its hard top?

(No qoutes Damon  )


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you're really looking for a cruiser / GT Barry, then the Alpina B6 with it's huge torque compared to the M6 might be the way to go...

On the M6 vs M5 depreciation question, is there not a danger that although you've got a bargain with an M6, it will continue to depreicate faster than an M5?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> As for the M6's fat arse........  , must be a sexual attraction because I actually like it.


Well ok I can understand the attraction of those big hips :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do it ,that back end
> ...


Got to agree with thr rear end looking like a dogs dinner most new BMW look good untill you get to the boot area then it looks like the rear from another car


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

clived said:


> If you're really looking for a cruiser / GT Barry, then the Alpina B6 with it's huge torque compared to the M6 might be the way to go...
> 
> On the M6 vs M5 depreciation question, is there not a danger that although you've got a bargain with an M6, it will continue to depreicate faster than an M5?


Will check the Alpina out as recommended Clive,


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

M6 it is then 

I thin the M6 is a stunning car, not to be compared with a F430 or DB8, but compared to the Bent GT the BMW does look good, the wide arches, agresive front end, wide rear, it looks good, I like it!

Space in the rear is poor but thats not important, quality drive + comfortable, V10 sound is nice and lots of toys to play with!

What you waiting for...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> M6 it is then
> 
> I thin the M6 is a stunning car, not to be compared with a F430 or DB8, but compared to the Bent GT the BMW does look good, the wide arches, agresive front end, wide rear, it looks good, I like it!
> 
> ...


A test drive might be nice, at least in the first instance :lol: oh, and getting it past Sue who prefers the M5 :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> A test drive might be nice, at least in the first instance


Easy :!:



ObiWan said:


> getting it past Sue who prefers the M5


The joys of still being young and having no wife to answer to 

Good luck!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Make sure you buy a black one with red leather.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If you're looking to spend M6 money, have you considered the Porsche 997?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

OBIWAN !

My boss has a 645 coupe in Silver. Its ace!

I was lucky enough for him to lend it me when he went to Malaysia last year for two weeks.

I guess it was his way of telling me he trusted me anyway !

I loved it..... its a very different type of drive to the TT.... as for the comments of it not being fast... well thats simply not right....

Its rapid... and the power is Hardcore... its an AUTOBAHN stormer and the speed just keeps on and on.

Interior is a bit kinda bland i guess.... The Sat nav and the control wheel thing is great....

Id say a great car but you need to take one for a drive

My mate works for Williams BMW - you met him when we did the last Beehive... he is a good lad and will let you Test drive anything you want..

Ill talk to you more on Sunday - maybe you can arrange to go see him at work and take one for a drive...

V NICE CAR !!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> If you're looking to spend M6 money, have you considered the Porsche 997?


No really, Porsche's just don't do it for me even though they are an awesome piec of kit


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> OBIWAN !
> 
> My boss has a 645 coupe in Silver. Its ace!
> 
> ...


Nice one James......... which Williams does he work at, i'm guessing Manchester? We can talk Sunday


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> .... as for the comments of it not being fast... well thats simply not right....
> 
> Its rapid... and the power is Hardcore... its an AUTOBAHN stormer and the speed just keeps on and on.


Who said it wasn't fast? If you're referring to my "isn't as quick as he thought he was ;-)" I was talking about the fact that the driver of this particular one seemed to think he'd be breezing past my RS4.... which didn't happen. Still one nicely rapid motor car however...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > .... as for the comments of it not being fast... well thats simply not right....
> ...


Anything short of a true Supercar couldn't "breeze past" a standard RS4 (or S4 for that matter) let alone one that has been breathed on. I think it was more a case of him not knowing OTHER cars rather than having a false expectation of his own... :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just as I pictured it Clive


----------

